# Suggestions Please - Good Entry Level Dive Watch



## Fray Bentos (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi all,

I usually live two doors down in the Russian house, but was passing your door :lol:

Impossible question I know but, could you give some suggestions for an entry level dive watch, it has probably been asked many times before, sorry, but I need to narrow any suggestions down into a handful to chose from, new or used.

I also need a smack because I sold my only O&W, originally from Roy, (M5 or 6) last year and wish I hadn't, but there we go, we learn, hopefully.

I like the look of the watches and would like one that will now and again get a soaking and the odd knock, I have no manufacturer or movement loyalty, so let me have it.

Don't laugh but I have a max of say Â£100 to start with :lol:

If I could have your ideas and then I'll have a look for a few pics and read up.

Thanks as usual,

Rich.


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

i thought of a seiko 007 straight away

if you look at rlt watches sales site above they have them for under a ton and some other choices as well

its like i suppose the old ford cortina [in the day] loads of them good,reliable and some understated style


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yep...

Seiko 007/009 is the best dive watch for Â£100


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

How about one of these? You can buy them direct from the company apparently, although mine came from ebay. 500m w/r and a Seiko quartz movement and a lot of wrist presence. A fair bit of change from Â£100 as well.










p.s. They can also be found under the Aqualung name as well.


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Its been said, but I may as well repeat it... SEIKO!!!


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

thats a first ive given watch advice and people agree :lol:

in the 80s seiko was just about all we were offered in the naffi


----------



## Fray Bentos (Mar 2, 2008)

Now youv'e all gone and done it :lol:

Firstly, thanks for all you help so far

I'm looking at the Divex (Aqualung) range and the Seiko SKX 007

A few questions then on the 007 :

Is it still a curent production model - cant see it on Seiko's UK site?

What are the differing letters after the model number SKX 007, noticed a few, J for example?

Have contacted Roy re stock, awaiting a reply, but sold out on site

Unable to put a 'want' post up as yet as not got the magic 50 posts

Thanks again,

Rich


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Like Potz says, j is japan k is Singapore, Seiko codes seem to work like this

SKX refers to the model class, i.e. diver

### refers to type of watch i.e. monster

In this case 00# refers to bezel type with 007 a black bezel and 009 a pepsi

The number after refers to the strap 1 is a rubber strap 2 3 and 4 are different types of bracelet and BL is a black leather strap.

So for example an SKX007K-BL is a black bezeled diver made in Singapore with a black leather strap

and an SKX009J3 is a pepsi bezel diver made in Japan with the second type of bracelet.

Currently both Roy and Timefactors seem to be out of stock, but bodying do them for slightly more and are in stock.


----------



## Fray Bentos (Mar 2, 2008)

Thank you all.

Yes, had a look at Roy's and Timefactors and both OOS. Correct, bodying do them but a bit pricey at the mo compared to what Roy had them for (excellent price) and Timefactor.

Will lurk around in the shadows for one to come up either new or used, as I'm unable to post a want, could anyone let me know if they hear of one or should have one for sale.

Thanks for your time with the posts.

Rich


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

theres a monster on sales corner now under a ton


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

There seemed to be such a lot of 007's around not so long ago. There seem to be less now. People hanging on to them more? :huh:

They do still appear on the sales forum occasionally.

They are such a lot of watch for the money.

Shawn (Mrteatime) has a modded one for trade at the moment.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Citizen Aqualand. Used can be found under 100GBP and new they are the best dive watch (for actual diving) VFM under 250 GBP IMO.


----------



## Fray Bentos (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your advice.

Funny.....Seiko was a popular choice!! you may have seen me having an interest in the skx011 listed by Peter, too much of an interest perhaps as I went and bought it. Its at the sorting office awaiting collection..get it tomorrow. Thanks Peter  and :rltb: , also went for a new Aqua Lung, arrives tomorrow too and then I'll put up some pics of it.

Richard


----------



## Charlie_Croker (Sep 30, 2007)

Nalu said:


> Citizen Aqualand. Used can be found under 100GBP and new they are the best dive watch (for actual diving) VFM under 250 GBP IMO.


Nice looking watch, with a proper Utility look, will keep an eye out for one as there's something about it I like.


----------

